# Brand newbie considering buying...



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. Brand new to motorhoming apart from hiring one to tour Tasmania and New Zealand 10 years ago. Thinking of buying a 2009 Autosleeper Suffolk on a Mercedes chassis 2.2L 150bhp, with 4000 miles on the clock. Does anyone here own something similar ? Would love to hear any thoughts/advice ? 

Thanks in advance. Steve


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Steve

This was one that was top of our list when we started looking at motorhomes. Really liked the Mercs chassis over the alternatives. However, once we got our act together and listed out what our priorities were then it dropped off the list.

In the end we decided we wanted a fixed bed, separate shower cubicle, garage and decent payload. Ended up with a Chausson Allegro 94, it has it's shortcomings, but ticks the boxes that were key to us.

It is all about compromises.

Tony


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know anything about that particular model, but we have had an Autosleeper for four years now. It is a 2001 model, but we have been impressed with the habitation build quality, compared to others we have seen. They are well put together. Nothing in the hab area has every given us trouble and believe me, it gets well used!

Good luck.
Ca


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, yes there are such a bewildering array of these things it's hard to know where to start ! We looked at fixed bed and I understand why they're very popular, but the bed always looks a bit cramped, usually well under 4' 6" wide and nose against a wall, apart from the island ones. We've hired a couple of rear lounges which seem to suit us and a few minutes making and unmaking didn't bother us (maybe it will now it's 10 years on !). 
Also, both our cars are automatics so I prefer auto box driving, which the merc is. It doesn't have a reversing camera and I would appreciate advice on what to get/look for ? Also, because storage space is an issue (no garage) is it possible to get bolt on storage, similar to those top boxes on cars, but for the back or elsewhere ? 
You can tell I'm a newbie 
:roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome

I've moved you to the AutoSleepers forum where you should get more focussed replies. 

VanBitz are excellent for reversing cameras. They are not cheap but give excellent service and their after care (if you need it) is second to none. (Eddievanbitz posts on here.)

Ours is a twin lens one so it is used as a rear view mirror most of the time, and a downward looking reversing camera at the touch of a button.

Fiamma do quite a big Back Box which fits on a bike rack. Mr Google will find the details for you.

As for the van itself, I think most people will agree that the layout is by far the most important criterion to consider. What suits *you *is what you want - *not *what somebody else says is better than sliced bread!!

Dave


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Zebedee, trouble with moving it was I didn't know where to find it !  
If posts are moved, should the poster be told or am I being thick.
Found it by chance but am glad you moved it to where it should be.
Hopefully will get more responses, thanks for yours, it sounds like I should get one that does both jobs. cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Van on a Merc is a nice option and as for googling try Johns Cross!

Peter


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Check its got a spare wheel,you WILL NEED ONE,if you have not got it.
Gearjammer


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Look Very Carefully at it and make sure everything works at least twice before parting with your cash. Read the AS section of this forum well (and other forums).

Why has a relatively expensive van been sold so early in its life?

Its a 21ft 2 van with a 2.2l engine, our van is 20ft 7 and has a 2.4l engine which is an excellent performer, wouldnt like to put a 2.2 in it with an auto box however good Merc engines may be


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Steve - We have a Surrey so similar apart from layout - The MB engine/auto is powerful & smooth - 21ft is easily manageable but the unnecessarily wide wing mirrors means width can be a problem on narrow roads. Always remember that its over 10ft high so watch out for overhanging branches.

Check that there is a 3 year AS warranty as you will probably need it! Also check that the MB mobility cover is transferable and covers punctures - no spare wheel & the instructions for the roadside repair kit run to several pages!

Expect 23/24 mpg if you have a gentle foot & 2-yr servicing, apart from annual £160 habitation check to sustain warranty - Insurance c. £300.

If the previous owner was fastidious then most of the 101 niggles/shortcomings common to most new vans in this poor quality assured Industry will have been sorted - ask for its service/repair history before passing over the cash.

Regards, Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

suffolkmerc said:


> Thanks Zebedee, trouble with moving it was I didn't know where to find it !
> If posts are moved, should the poster be told or am I being thick.
> Steve


Not at all Steve, but you wouldn't believe how many posts we have to move . . . every day. :roll:

There just isn't time to send a PM to everyone, and when we do a large percentage of them remain unopened for weeks on end. I have some in my Outbox from 2008!!! 8O 8O

No problem with new members who don't yet know their way around  , but to be perfectly honest it is annoying when it appears that experienced members just can't be bothered to find the correct forum, and assume one of the Mods will do it for them. :roll:

The alternative (for us Mods) is not to bother, but we like to help when we can by moving them to a more appropriate forum where they will get more and better responses.

Dave


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Great advice thanks. Bit concerned that I'll need the AS warranty, are they that bad ? or is it the same for every marque ? What about Dodgers comment about engine size, is 2.2 L going to be a problem on this vehicle in auto form ?
Confused, do I need a spare wheel or not ? Or do I just get a repair kit ?
Taking it for a test drive today, took a new one out which rattled like hell in the habitation area, is this normal ?


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Steve - AS excellent on aftersales - thankfully. Tyre repair kit standard & below driver's seat - check you have 150hp engine then plenty of power. Re-rattles check cooker, space heater and check nothing loose in O/H lockers - M/H not like cars! - Now ours is fixed we are very happy with the van.
Regards, Brian


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

yes, it's 150hp. Im really torn between the suffolk and the berkshire, which is longer by 2ft 9ins and 3880kg instead of 3500 but has more interior space.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

suffolkmerc said:


> yes, it's 150hp. Im really torn between the suffolk and the berkshire, which is longer by 2ft 9ins and 3880kg instead of 3500 but has more interior space.


Think of supermarket (and other) car parks. :wink:

That is a deciding factor for some folk when most other criteria are pretty much in balance.

Dave


----------

